# Great Halloween Pizza Idea



## Chaa44 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's an idea you can use to get in the Halloween spirit. On http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf/entert...oween/halloweenhelper/Tombstonehalloween.aspx you can download Halloween stencils that you can use to turn your Tombstone pizza into a spooky treat.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That sure looks good thanks for the recipe!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks will have to try this idea.


----------

